# Just getting into hand carving slingshots... Any and all tips welcome



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

I have recently gotten into shooting slingshots again and have recently started carving, so I figured why not combine the two and try to make some of my own custom catapults. I have almost finished a little guy that is about 3 inches tall and have so many ideas. Would love any tips this community has to offer. Just joined today and from what I've seen it's definitely a great group of people here.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum friend. 
If you are having fun, you'll figure it out all on your own. Hang out with us and enjoy.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a rather simple process.... Make sure your fork is dry and strong, carve it till it's the shape that you like then file and sand. As you hold it in the shooting position as you progress, you'll find that you'll have a frame that will fit you like a glove.

Lanyard holes and tubes are a nice accent. Band grooves are nice but not necessary. It's fun to accent with spacers, palm swells or laminations with contrasting woods or other materials.

Maybe scroll through the "Homemade" section and get some ideas from frames that catch your eye. Good luck and post some pictures!!


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks brother. I will definitely check out the homemade sextion


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome. Hope you find a home here. Very good builders here.

Hint: when you finish one, take a picture and ask for a critique rather than a compliment. These guys are so nice that they will give you a compliment on most anything that you can tie bands on. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Most of my "carving" relates specifically to "shaping" slingshots. But we have have some great carvers on the forum in the past. We lost one of the best to cancer a few years ago, but RuthieXXX was an artist who incorporated a range of motifs into her slingshots and slingbows - fish, birds, flowers, vines, etc. Unfortunately her gallery is no longer available her on the forum, or anywhere else as far as I can tell.

Here's a pretty nice sampling of work by MT100 that I would love to emulate. https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/handcarved-flashback.34313/

Look forward to seeing how you progress!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Whoa, I'm doing my happy dance!

I just found the gallery for RuthieXXX!

https://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/733-ruthiexxxx/

What a treasure trove!


----------

